

Immersion: A Visualization of Your Email Life - pumainmotion
https://immersion.media.mit.edu

======
dsmilkov
[http://www.bostonglobe.com/ideas/2013/06/29/what-your-
metada...](http://www.bostonglobe.com/ideas/2013/06/29/what-your-metadata-
says-about-you/SZbsH6c8tiKtdCxTdl5TWM/story.html)

